# 100 dead in blast linked to Pryotechnics



## Van

Here's a link to the AP story on Yahoo. To sum up apparently a blast ripped through a nightclub in a Russian town of about 1 Mil people. Some are already speculating/comparing this to the NJ night club fire in which 30 People died and scores were injured. At Present there is no offical word about the Pyro being stored improperly, or if this, like the NJ fire was a case of one thing leading to another.


----------



## shiben

Heres a link from the BBC: BBC News - Explosion in Russian nightclub 'kills scores' It sounds like they might have been using real fireworks rather than pyro designed for clubs, and the smoke killed people. Sounds like a prime reason for having pyrotechnician licensing systems in place and only hiring licensed professionals.


----------



## gafftaper

> "There were fireworks launched at the scene, and one hit the plastic ceiling, setting all ablaze. People panicked and succumbed to burns, general crush and gas poisoning."



That sounds WAY too familiar. How Sad.


----------



## avkid

shiben said:


> Sounds like a prime reason for having pyrotechnician licensing systems in place and only hiring licensed professionals.


Do you know what goes on in Russia?
I doubt it would do any good, as corruption runs rampant, and the right amount of money buys anything and anyone in the former Soviet Union.


----------



## Van

Phillip, you're right. Several of the articles I have read cite numerous occasions over the last few years of tragedies like this ocurring in Factories, sweat shops, housing projects. The corruption amoung Fire enforcement is apparently some of the worst. It's really sad. But for everywhere else in the world, a real pyro-guy is the only way to go.


----------



## len

The USA today story has been updated. Fireworks/pyro may not have been the cause. But who knows how accurate any of it is.


----------



## shiben

avkid said:


> Do you know what goes on in Russia?
> I doubt it would do any good, as corruption runs rampant, and the right amount of money buys anything and anyone in the former Soviet Union.



My point was that if your doing this, here is a textbook example of why you should hire someone with a license.

And yahoo news seems to imply that it was the fireworks that setoff what sounds to be a terrible idea for a ceiling: little twigs and branches with plastic behind them. Surely the designer of the place had started a campfire as a kid?


----------



## Van

Latest update I've seen is that perhaps it was someone "juggling fireworks" Right after Gymnastics, weightlifting and growing potatos, one of Russias most popular National pastimes.


----------



## shiben

Apparently something like 4 or 5 people have been arrested in connection with the incident. Including a guy who was injured in the fire.


----------



## gafftaper

A http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/2010430091_apeurussianightclubfire.htmlmore detailed story is starting to emerge here's the AP story. It's amazing how similar it is to the tragedy at The Station.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Sadly the death toll has risen: Nation & World | Officials: Russian nightclub fire toll hits 121 | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------

